# [EVDL] 48 volt battery chargers on ebay



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Does anyone know anything about these chargers? Ebay item
320230840805 I'm working on a really cheap 48 volt conversion --
aircraft generator, golf cart controller, sort of in the spirit of the
forkenswift. And it's only $275 for this charger which is not bad
for a brand new charger. Three stage charger, Only 15 amps output,
but they do have some higher amperage ones for a little more too.
Wonder if it's any good.

Z

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

<<<< Does anyone know anything about these chargers? Ebay item
320230840805 I'm working on a really cheap 48 volt conversion --
aircraft generator, golf cart controller, sort of in the spirit of the
forkenswift. And it's only $275 for this charger which is not bad
for a brand new charger. Three stage charger, Only 15 amps output,
but they do have some higher amperage ones for a little more too.
Wonder if it's any good. >>>>

Looks the same as this 20A version direct from Taiwan for less: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110235437446

The question is how "smart" is the 3-stage charging. You might also 
consider a charger with multiple output voltages: 
http://www.batteryservice.com/products_final.aspx?Manufacturer=Schumacher&ModelNumber=SE-1072

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> cowtown wrote:
> >
> > <<<< Does anyone know anything about these chargers? Ebay item
> > 320230840805 I'm working on a really cheap 48 volt conversion --
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Zeke Yewdall wrote:
> > I'm working on a really cheap 48 volt conversion --
> > aircraft generator, golf cart controller, sort of in the spirit of the
> > forkenswift.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeah. I'm slowly plugging away at the courier pickup -- fancy DC
SepExregen system, and either ni-cad or lithium batteries, when I can
afford them. But, I decided to go for cheap, quick, get it running
project in the mean time since I'm jealous of everyone else who
actually has an EV, as opposed to a partial pile of parts  Not
completely sure on the host vehicle yet... but I have a 1982 subaru
wagon sitting in my yard that I never use. Still runs... no rust or
major dents... It's a fairly light vehicle (though not as light as a
suzuki swift), and obviously the 4wd drivetrain is heavy. But, it can
handle some weight from batteries. Or, I know of a 2wd 1982 subaru
wagon, that I could pick up for about $200. Little more beat up and
rusty. Might be a better donor since it's lighter. Either way, it'll
probably be an old subaru that I end up using.

And to answer someone else's question on why 48 volts.... because a
700 amp 48 volt "racing" golf cart controller was only $320.... less
money for the kW than I could get a 72 volt controller for. And for
this conversion, cheap, and slow, is the way I'm going 

Z

On Tue, Mar 25, 2008 at 3:17 PM, Darin at- forkenswift.com


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >
> > Zeke Yewdall wrote:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Zeke Yewdall wrote:
> >>> I'm working on a really cheap 48 volt conversion -- aircraft
> >>> generator, golf cart controller, sort of in the spirit of the
> >>> forkenswift.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The chargers in this thread are from KIPOINT. I've been in touch with =

the KIPOINT manufacturer on these battery chargers. They are only =

sold on e-bay, no retail. For my 144V pack I could use 3 of them for =

an opportunity charger. Their best price for 3 is USD90.00 x 3pcs =3D =

USD270.00
Postage to USA by EMS: USD159.00, total $429. This is for a 144VDC @ =

8A which would make a good opportunity charger.

David Murry of http://www.evalbum.com/1505 uses 2 KIPOINTs in series, =

and says that the outputs are isolated.

Another opportunity charger idea is the Battery Tender Plus 24V
http://batterytender.com/product_info.php?products_id=3D9
This can be had on the internet for $77. I contacted the manufacturer =

who said that the outputs are isolated, and that they could be put in =

series across several batteries. I would need 6 of these =3D $462. The =

nice part of these is that they are waterproof, meaning I could mount =

them anywhere under the vehicle.

(I am not affiliated with either company).

Mark.
http://www.evalbum.com/1352
Best reply is to hardym (at) saic.com



Here is some technical data from the KIPOINT 48V Charger:

Input Voltage 115?230 Vac
Input Frequency 47 ~ 63 Hz
Max. In-rush Current Cold start? 60A for 115 Vac? =

100A for 230 Vac
Input Current 15 A Max for  115 Vac
7.5 A Max for 230 Vac
Output Voltage 58.4 Vdc =B1 0.2 V ?Absorption Charge?
54.8 Vdc =B1 0.2 V ?Float Charge?
Start Point of Floating 1.5 A =B1 0.2 A
Max. Charging Current 8A
Ripple?Noise 500 m V p - p
FAN Control	Fan on running?Bulk?Absorption Charge?
Fan Turn off?Float Charge?
LED Indication	LED1 : RED LED ? POWER ON
LED2 : ORANGE LED ? BULK CHARGING
LED OFF? FLOAT CHARGE
Dimensions	9.4 inch ?240 mm? Length
7.32 inch ?186 mm? Width
2.99 inch ?76 mm? Height




zyewdall (at) gmail.com wrote:

Does anyone know anything about these chargers? Ebay item
320230840805 I'm working on a really cheap 48 volt conversion --
aircraft generator, golf cart controller, sort of in the spirit of the
forkenswift. And it's only $275 for this charger which is not bad
for a brand new charger. Three stage charger, Only 15 amps output,
but they do have some higher amperage ones for a little more too.
Wonder if it's any good.

Z



_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

My boosted bad boy cost way under $50 and produces 20 amps. Only
downside is that it only goes up to 180v which is a bit less than USB
recommends for the winter temperatures around here. Seems like a
better deal for an opportunity charger.


> Postage to USA by EMS: USD159.00, total $429. This is for a 144VDC @
> 8A which would make a good opportunity charger.
>
> David Murry of http://www.evalbum.com/1505 uses 2 KIPOINTs in series,
> and says that the outputs are isolated.

>
>
>

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

